# spacers on upper a arms ?



## 67RestoTempest (Jul 10, 2013)

so when i took my old a arm off to put in the new hotchkis one , i remembered that the stock one had 4 spacers on the rear screw and one on the front screw , should that get applied to the hotchkis one as well ? 


well hell i thought i took pictures off that but i guess i didnt


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, but your going to need an alignment when it's done.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

67RestoTempest said:


> so when i took my old a arm off to put in the new hotchkis one , i remembered that the stock one had 4 spacers on the rear screw and one on the front screw , should that get applied to the hotchkis one as well ?
> 
> 
> well hell i thought i took pictures off that but i guess i didnt


Leave them all off and when the car is put together, head straight to a reputable alignment shop. Let them determine a new alignment baseline.


----------



## 67RestoTempest (Jul 10, 2013)

k thank you guys will do


----------

